# Bait Question



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

First question in an attempt to give an informed answer. Do you have a dog?

Second question. Does the dog bark excessively?


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Can you post the same picture with something of known size so we can get an idea of scale? 

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

They look like rodenticide blocks to me, D-Con or Tomcat, for mice/rats. They shouldn't really be used outside because cats and dogs might eat them.


----------

